# Paph stonei



## Ray (Jul 8, 2022)

Photo with 2 flowers was the first flowering under my "tutelage", the other one is today.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 8, 2022)

Very nice, Ray! Do you know the cross?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 8, 2022)

Fantastic first flowering! This is my "favorite" paph species, well, you know what I mean...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 8, 2022)

very nice


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 9, 2022)

Beautiful flower! I see a ghost of you in the reflection!


----------



## Ray (Jul 9, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Very nice, Ray! Do you know the cross?


Haven’t been able to determine the breeder; it was acquired indirectly through a grower here who has since passed away, I think.

The cross is simply ‘#1’ x ‘2008’ and the tag code is cut off to (U orJ)F1891, 10.03.22


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 9, 2022)

It's probably James Fang (JF), HiLo Orchids


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 9, 2022)

Very nice, Ray!


----------



## Justin (Jul 10, 2022)

Gorgeous and not often seen.

Love the fat dorsal.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 10, 2022)

Forgot to tell you Ray what a beauty you have!


----------



## NEslipper (Jul 17, 2022)

Any blooming stonei is a stunner, congrats! Agree the tag sounds like a Hilo Orchid Farm tag. Is the tag yellow by any chance?


----------



## lori.b (Jul 18, 2022)

Wow, congratulations! That's a very pretty flower. I'm still waiting for mine to bloom, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting...........


----------

